# Led Cinema Display 27" et luminosité



## _Zarathustra_ (28 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MacBook Pro 15" de 2011 et un Led Cinema Display 27". Je branche mon écran au MBP en mode bureau étendu mais l'option de luminosité n'apparaît jamais dans les réglages liés à l'écran. Je ne peux régler la luminosité que de l'écran du MBP.
J'ai déjà essayé de changer les modes d'affichage et de toucher à pas mal d'options mais je ne vois rien qui permette de changer la luminosité.

Je voulais donc savoir si d'autres sont dans le même cas que moi, si c'est un bug ou si c'est juste prévu comme ça de ne pas pouvoir changer la luminosité du LCD en tant qu'écran secondaire. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2011)

Si je me réfère à mon vieil ACD 20" de 2003, je dirais que c'est normal. En effet, sur mon écran à la connectique native ADC*, lorsque je le connectes via l'adaptateur ADC -> DVI, le réglage de luminosité depuis prefs système n'est disponible que si je connecte la prise USB de l'adaptateur. Comme Apple à lâché l'ADC, le réglage ne doit plus être dispo, rendant sur ce point précis, les écrans Apple "alu" à égalité avec leurs concurrents d'autres marques.

(*)Je rappelle que l'ADC (Apple Display Connector) est une adaptation maison du DVI, en fait c'est du DVI auquel Apple à ajouté les canaux de l'alimentation électrique (les ACD "plastique transparent" n'ont pas d'alimentation électrique propre, ils sont alimentés via la prise ADC, par l'ordi, si la carte vidéo a une sortie ADC, ou via l'adaptateur ADC -> DVI sinon) et de l'USB, et c'est précisément via l'USB que le réglage "logiciel" de luminosité passe.


----------



## _Zarathustra_ (28 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup, en effet j'ai du manquer d'un poil de curiosité en ne branchant pas le cable usb de l'écran. En branchant ce dernier tout fonctionne correctement et je peux changer la luminosité qui était un peu faiblarde dans certaines conditions.

Merci encore pour la rapidité de réponse et pour la réponse bien détaillée.


----------



## Vladimok (16 Octobre 2011)

As-tu constaté des tâches jaunes sur cet écran ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2011)

Vladimok a dit:


> As-tu constaté des tâches jaunes sur cet écran ?



Des tâches jaunes ?  C'est un code ?


----------



## Vladimok (17 Octobre 2011)

Ah oui autant pour moi je voulais dire TACHE, comme celle rencontrer sur les iMac 27 pouces.


----------



## _Zarathustra_ (30 Octobre 2011)

Désolé du retard, non pour l'instant aucune tache jaune sur l'écran mais bon il est encore assez récent.
J'avais eu des taches jaunes sur mon iMac 24" de 2008.


----------

